# not paying the fine lands him in jail



## BSSTG (Feb 10, 2012)

Greetings all,

Well to follow up on our ongoing saga with the junkyard dude, he had a show cause hearing to day and our judge told him to pay up or go to jail. Out of a 25,000$+ plus fine he was short about 5 grand. He sits in jail right now.

It reminds me of the old classic Arlo Guthrie tune "Alices Restaurant" when he gets thrown in jail and the mother rapers and father stabbers ask young Arlo "Kid, what ya in for?" and so he answers "litterin" and they all moved away from him on the bench.

BS


----------



## Frank (Feb 10, 2012)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings all,It reminds me of the old classic Arlo Guthrie tune "Alices Restaurant" when he gets thrown in jail and the mother rapers and father stabbers ask young Arlo "Kid, what ya in for?" and so he answers "litterin" and they all moved away from him on the bench.
> 
> BS


Not only is that a song but it is a true story and it did get him out of the draft in that he was not "rehabilitated" and therefor not moral enough to be inducted into the army.

In the movie, Officer Opie is played by the real Officer Opie that arrested him for littering in the first place.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alice's_Restaurant


----------



## codeworks (Feb 10, 2012)

some thing not quite right with not being moral enough to kill when instructed to do so. nort thay it may not be necessary, but when it comes to war, morals go out the window.imho


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 10, 2012)

When not moral you may kill who they don't want you to kill.


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 13, 2012)

Greetings all,

Well it's Monday am and the dude is still in jail! I'll have to ask him how the food is there when he gets out. HaHa

BS


----------



## pwood (Feb 13, 2012)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings all,Well it's Monday am and the dude is still in jail! I'll have to ask him how the food is there when he gets out. HaHa
> 
> BS


,

  if and when he gets out. I hear in texas alot check in but they don't check out


----------



## brudgers (Feb 13, 2012)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings all, Well to follow up on our ongoing saga with the junkyard dude, he had a show cause hearing to day and our judge told him to pay up or go to jail. Out of a 25,000$+ plus fine he was short about 5 grand. He sits in jail right now.  It reminds me of the old classic Arlo Guthrie tune "Alices Restaurant" when he gets thrown in jail and the mother rapers and father stabbers ask young Arlo "Kid, what ya in for?" and so he answers "litterin" and they all moved away from him on the bench.  BS


  Wasn't he also creating a nuisance?


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes sir

Actually the nuisance charge was the charge that received the largest fine. A substantial pile of debris still sits there in large part as it has not been abated yet.

BS


----------

